# People who use hacking programs for acnl (its a question, i am NOT doing it)?



## LilyACNL (Sep 11, 2016)

I was wondering on the policy of the bell tree forums, how using RAM editors or any other hacking or duplicating, they say its _not allowed_ to be used in the forums, and they usually give warnings to people who state they have been hacking, but what about the people that are pretty obvious about hacking, those people who always have every unorderable set always in stock, any item imaginable in their store, I'm wondering how its aloud even though its obvious they're hacking but they're not saying that they did? Do they need to admit it to get in trouble for it?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to see several shops on here where people quote obviously got everything from either hacking or using power saves, neither of which are allowed on these forums. I did see somebody on the trading plaza once who was offering to get everybody any villager they liked. Which would be pretty obvious they're hacking and I remember that thread got removed, even though they never publicly stated they were hacking.
I think when it's very obvious and people report it that the mods would do something about it. I suppose if they can justify how they got all their things there isn't much anybody can do though. Isn't like they can go to their house and check it out


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 12, 2016)

Well tbh I have said in the past that how I got all myvstuff was from OTHER websites that do allow ALL hacking. I do not do it but was given about 98 percent of my inventory by others initially in my first two games and then I saved, bartered traded bout what have you but the sites I am referring to among many others and one of those such sites is gamfaqs.
 This is the only site that does not allow ant such form of duping or hacking and I personally don't have a problem with it. However, just because a person does have completed inventory with many multiples that they have saved up and or trade d for does NOT make them a hacker or duper. I myself have been accused and rightly ticks me off. No one knows me and no one that doesn't know me or how I play has the rich to accuse me of such things. Its just like black listing. Just because I hasve what I have does not mean in any way that I am a hacker or dupe r which waaaay different then hacking by the way. These threads do nothing but get people labeled.in the wrong way. I have admitted well before I joined that when I was on gamefaqs that yes I duped but I have never been able to hack. But since pretty leaving that site no I have not violeted this sites rules. People should really think before knowing the facts.
The game has been out for 3-4 years now and if a lot of people have not got a full inventory with many multiples by now by even Nintendo. Giving t all e harder items then that is on them. This is not aimweaimwed for the new players BTW. But I am a a much older player with now 7 towns. I have been accused of everything but I don't care anymore. I have always been open about my past which is just that, the past. I just try to help people now. As for as this site not taking action they do.
It just irks me that some people think they can guilt others just because some of us have more then others. I Have worked hard for the things I do have so I would just suggest not pointing fingers when most don't know the whole story. That is the last I will say on this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LilyACNL said:


> I was wondering on the policy of the bell tree forums, how using RAM editors or any other hacking or duplicating, they say its _not allowed_ to be used in the forums, and they usually give warnings to people who state they have been hacking, but what about the people that are pretty obvious about hacking, those people who always have every unorderable set always in stock, any item imaginable in their store, I'm wondering how its aloud even though its obvious they're hacking but they're not saying that they did? Do they need to admit it to get in trouble for it?



And BTW you are so very wrong in your assumptions to say that just because another person has every item of the game and many multiples that they must be hacking or duping. Your black labeling a good many people. This after you just asked me for a set to get you. You don't know how I play so don't as they say ASSUME.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 12, 2016)

And I humbly apologize if I have been out of line. I just get tired of the fact that just because I have everything in game and many items of them people like try and label or black list me OR others like me. Againy sorry. Its a sore subject.


----------



## blossum (Sep 12, 2016)

HMCaprica said:


> -


Hey, I don't think Lily meant to accuse you of anything, especially if she just requested a trade from you. You and many others have been doing nothing wrong, and are underappreciated for your services. I'm really sorry you often get accused, when you have so much to offer out of the kindness of your own heart! 

Like LinkToTheWorld, I think really obvious cheating gets warning or blacklisted, but not sure what happens to discrete cheaters.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 12, 2016)

blossum said:


> Hey, I don't think Lily meant to accuse you of anything, especially if she just requested a trade from you. You and many others have been doing nothing wrong, and are underappreciated for your services. I'm really sorry you often get accused, when you have so much to offer out of the kindness of your own heart!
> 
> Like LinkToTheWorld, I think really obvious cheating gets warning or blacklisted, but not sure what happens to discrete cheaters.



I know I sort of jumped the gun on  this but it really strikes a chord with me and I am sure with others who do happen to have just about everything(I am actually missing about little less then half of the villager's pictures and the regular Nintendo fortune cookies) so this for in my defense kinda hints at that do I do not hack and have had many posts asking and trading for such items which if I did hack I wouldn't be asking for them. I guess I just get so iirksome when these topics come up seemingly when I start new threads willing to help out others with bearily asking for much in return. I know I shouldn't have gone off like that but I do know others who have felt the same as me in private conversations and I get bothered by it. Though I know I shouldn't but it HAS in fact happened that a few certain members on here have actually singled me out in the past(by name) by misconstrueing my words/meanings when I have always been very honest about my past. I am an honest person and would never hide the fact since quite a few people are also on here that I have been friends with on at least the one site I have mentioned in my previous post know this about me. It just struck me as not a coincidence that I post a topic last night to help out others and some people were asking for a few of the same items that I happen to have many many of in just about all my towns. So even though I was not named specifically, it had felt that way because it has happened before. I am sorry to the poster(Lily). Its just a sore subject for me to begin with. But I want to set the record straight I do have 7 towns( just got the 7th 4 days ag0 through nintendo select) and when you have that many you are going to have literally tons of multiples and full inventories. And o also wanted to point while I have not seen it happen on this site the site I had previously mentioned would have these huge inventory parties where you could go to a persons town and free of charge and inventors everything they had on the ground in their town. And it wasn't a one off thing either. 
When you are disabled like myself and this is the only 3ds game you play its just going to be like this. Again I sincerely do apologize. I did feel like this topic was being aimed at me and a few others even though my name was not specified it just felt to coincidental to me because of the timing. And because I have been wrongly labeled and accused in the past.

Sorry for being the drama queen(saying this kinda tongue and cheek.) I will stop now but I do please ask anyone to think before they assume anything. Yes that goes for myself as well because I did my own assuming here.

Thanks for reading my highly drama filled rants. See yoiu next time.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2016)

hm: lol chill, isnt it basically the same thing to sell hacked items you got for free lol. they don't ban people for hacking, they ban them for talking about hacking and for selling items if they are hackers. andddd having friends who hack and give you any items you want and then selling the items is pretty much the same thing, as it messes with the economy of the forum.

like, im Pretty Sure it's not ok to sell hacked items even if u werent the one who hacked them...,. no need to get salty abt it, it's just the rules of this forum.

and if someone seriously has a bunch of unorderables without any form of hacking thn Cool Beans but probably not super likely lolll..,,


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 12, 2016)

I AM NOT SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS. THESE ARE ITEMS I HAVE AQUIRED ON MY OWN. WITHOUT ANYONE HACKING EM OR DUPING THEM FOR ME OR ME HACKING OR DUPING THEM EITHER. I HAVE STATED I HAVE BOUGHT AND TRADED AND EARNED THEM VY MY OWN RIGHT. JEEESH NO ONE CAN READ. AND JUST ABOUT ALL UNORDIBLES WERE DISTRIBUTED BY NINTENDO THEMSELVES EVERY TWO WEEKS LAST YEAR BY GOING TO EITHER HOME DEPOT !CDONALDS, BURGER KING OR ANY OTHER SPOT PASS LOCATION. THIS IS KNOWN EVEN  NINTENDO'S OWN WEBSITE SO DONT TELL ME I AM SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS WHEN I KNOW DARN WELL I AM NOT. YO ARE NOT PLAYG MY GAME SO DONT TELL ME HOW I AM.

I ALSO STATED VERY CLEARLY SINCE JOINING THIS SITEALMOST TWO YEARS AGO NOW TJAT I HAVE NOT DONE ANY OF THIS. I SAID WHEN I WAS ON A DIFFERENT SITE OVER THREE YEARS AGO I HAD DUPED ITEMS BUT I NEVER ONXE EVER SOLD THEM I GAZVE THEMCAWAY ONTHAT SITE NOT HERE EVER SO DONT TRY SND BLACK LIST ME.


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2016)

It just comes down to that there isn't any proof most of the time. I think it's pretty obvious when someone is hacking, but at the same time, if someone is selling 1,000 of the same unorderable item, they can also have obtained it completely legitimately, it just takes a much longer time, and the chances of that being the case are a lot less likely. They could have a second game where they just reset on the same event and farm up the item, or something similar.
So there isn't really a "policy" we go off, it's more or less that we don't accept transactions of hacked or duplicated items. Yeah, it's really obvious when someone is selling hacked items, or we have suspicious, but like I said, they can still obtain them legitimately, and without any solid proof or evidence we can't really accuse anyone of selling hacked items, because you're always going to have that one person who did put in the hard yards for the items and then have them end up getting accused of hacking.

Also can everyone calm down in here, thanks.


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 12, 2016)

Jake said:


> It just comes down to that there isn't any proof most of the time. I think it's pretty obvious when someone is hacking, but at the same time, if someone is selling 1,000 of the same unorderable item, they can also have obtained it completely legitimately, it just takes a much longer time, and the chances of that being the case are a lot less likely. They could have a second game where they just reset on the same event and farm up the item, or something similar.
> So there isn't really a "policy" we go off, it's more or less that we don't accept transactions of hacked or duplicated items. Yeah, it's really obvious when someone is selling hacked items, or we have suspicious, but like I said, they can still obtain them legitimately, and without any solid proof or evidence we can't really accuse anyone of selling hacked items, because you're always going to have that one person who did put in the hard yards for the items and then have them end up getting accused of hacking.
> 
> Also can everyone calm down in here, thanks.


ohhh that does make sense. I wasn't accusing anyone of course I know some people do work hard for their stuff, I was just wondering because some people get punished and some don't. Thanks for answering.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HMCaprica said:


> I AM NOT SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS. THESE ARE ITEMS I HAVE AQUIRED ON MY OWN. WITHOUT ANYONE HACKING EM OR DUPING THEM FOR ME OR ME HACKING OR DUPING THEM EITHER. I HAVE STATED I HAVE BOUGHT AND TRADED AND EARNED THEM VY MY OWN RIGHT. JEEESH NO ONE CAN READ. AND JUST ABOUT ALL UNORDIBLES WERE DISTRIBUTED BY NINTENDO THEMSELVES EVERY TWO WEEKS LAST YEAR BY GOING TO EITHER HOME DEPOT !CDONALDS, BURGER KING OR ANY OTHER SPOT PASS LOCATION. THIS IS KNOWN EVEN  NINTENDO'S OWN WEBSITE SO DONT TELL ME I AM SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS WHEN I KNOW DARN WELL I AM NOT. YO ARE NOT PLAYG MY GAME SO DONT TELL ME HOW I AM.
> 
> I ALSO STATED VERY CLEARLY SINCE JOINING THIS SITEALMOST TWO YEARS AGO NOW TJAT I HAVE NOT DONE ANY OF THIS. I SAID WHEN I WAS ON A DIFFERENT SITE OVER THREE YEARS AGO I HAD DUPED ITEMS BUT I NEVER ONXE EVER SOLD THEM I GAZVE THEMCAWAY ONTHAT SITE NOT HERE EVER SO DONT TRY SND BLACK LIST ME.


woah woah woah ;;-;; this was neverrrrr aimed at you :I your shop has been on this site for soooo long and I know you have stocked items, I was just wondering this because I've seen soooo many shops with tons of unlimited stuff, I'm seriously not trying to cause trouble here of course, if you say you don't then you don't, I'm seriously sorry if I made you feel targeted that was not my intention at all HM.


Edit: also if you say I'm implying about you here, then if I ordered from a hacker (which it's clear it's not) wouldn't I be just as bad? Your shop was always up and I've ordered from it numorous times and you always want to help people so why would I do that to you and target you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also for the record: not black labelling _anyone_ here. Seriously I'm talking about _really_ obvious ones I'm not telling people to go attack them or be suspicious. Like a serious question, I wouldn't be doing this on the HQ thread.
And I do have to say, I give you _my apology from the bottom of my heart_, but I do have to defend and say, it was wrong for you to assume I'm black listing, or even talking about you after I ordered from you actually many times now, I don't play dirty like that, I don't use someone and then throw them under the bus, that's not who I am so it hurts that you even think that, so yes apologies, but it's wrong for you to make assumptions about me from a mere *question*, not an accusation.. You work hard for your stuff, I totally believe you when you say it, no one should have to defend that they're not hacking to people that will never believe them, I get it.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 12, 2016)

LilyACNL said:


> ohhh that does make sense. I wasn't accusing anyone of course I know some people do work hard for their stuff, I was just wondering because some people get punished and some don't. Thanks for answering.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I very sincerely apologize to YOU. I am way overall sensitive today and there was no excuse for my numerous outburst no matter what anyone may or may not think of me. Most who do know me know I have worked very hard to get what I have and I just want to help others like how I was doing last night. I am lasting on now sleep and a lot of Sicky ickiness and there was no excuse for me to talk the way I did. I can be very hot headed when people are just not getting me and you certainly did nothing to deserve but as the mod said one of things I do is use ALL my characters to get multiple items from an event as well as use my sons like for example the bobbble head items. I went through each year from 2012-2024 and got each and every bobblehead on every single cartridge I have and also used my sons. I have also paid for items or traded or as I pointed out just about all of the ferign dlc was given out las year every two weeks. All my stuff is legit and get so upset when people who for whatever reason want to assume or accuse otherwise. But I do work my but off when I can to get all these items legitly and sometimes the negative nancies just don't want to believe even if the proof is rich there in front of them because they themselves have a hard time getting things. But I !want I said you are in no way fault its my I'll temper that I hardly ever let out and  just blew up. I am truely sorry and hope we can move pass my bad behavior. All I ever want to do is help and I think most do know that. This will not stop me from doing so. Whatever I can do to make it up to you just let me know.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2016)

HMCaprica said:


> I AM NOT SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS. THESE ARE ITEMS I HAVE AQUIRED ON MY OWN. WITHOUT ANYONE HACKING EM OR DUPING THEM FOR ME OR ME HACKING OR DUPING THEM EITHER. I HAVE STATED I HAVE BOUGHT AND TRADED AND EARNED THEM VY MY OWN RIGHT. JEEESH NO ONE CAN READ. AND JUST ABOUT ALL UNORDIBLES WERE DISTRIBUTED BY NINTENDO THEMSELVES EVERY TWO WEEKS LAST YEAR BY GOING TO EITHER HOME DEPOT !CDONALDS, BURGER KING OR ANY OTHER SPOT PASS LOCATION. THIS IS KNOWN EVEN  NINTENDO'S OWN WEBSITE SO DONT TELL ME I AM SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS WHEN I KNOW DARN WELL I AM NOT. YO ARE NOT PLAYG MY GAME SO DONT TELL ME HOW I AM.
> 
> I ALSO STATED VERY CLEARLY SINCE JOINING THIS SITEALMOST TWO YEARS AGO NOW TJAT I HAVE NOT DONE ANY OF THIS. I SAID WHEN I WAS ON A DIFFERENT SITE OVER THREE YEARS AGO I HAD DUPED ITEMS BUT I NEVER ONXE EVER SOLD THEM I GAZVE THEMCAWAY ONTHAT SITE NOT HERE EVER SO DONT TRY SND BLACK LIST ME.



lol ok i'm sure.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 12, 2016)

oath2order said:


> lol ok i'm sure.



And I am sure not either.


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 12, 2016)

HMCaprica said:


> I very sincerely apologize to YOU. I am way overall sensitive today and there was no excuse for my numerous outburst no matter what anyone may or may not think of me. Most who do know me know I have worked very hard to get what I have and I just want to help others like how I was doing last night. I am lasting on now sleep and a lot of Sicky ickiness and there was no excuse for me to talk the way I did. I can be very hot headed when people are just not getting me and you certainly did nothing to deserve but as the mod said one of things I do is use ALL my characters to get multiple items from an event as well as use my sons like for example the bobbble head items. I went through each year from 2012-2024 and got each and every bobblehead on every single cartridge I have and also used my sons. I have also paid for items or traded or as I pointed out just about all of the ferign dlc was given out las year every two weeks. All my stuff is legit and get so upset when people who for whatever reason want to assume or accuse otherwise. But I do work my but off when I can to get all these items legitly and sometimes the negative nancies just don't want to believe even if the proof is rich there in front of them because they themselves have a hard time getting things. But I !want I said you are in no way fault its my I'll temper that I hardly ever let out and  just blew up. I am truely sorry and hope we can move pass my bad behavior. All I ever want to do is help and I think most do know that. This will not stop me from doing so. Whatever I can do to make it up to you just let me know.



no no I so totally get it, being bothered all the time about something you're not doing would probably get me a little peeved off too tbh. Sorry for the commenter too who just said you do, cause honestly they don't know if you do or not but I take your word for it! I accept your apology, your freak out was kind of understandable in the sense that you dont like how often people accuse you about it. Sorry to trouble you!


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 12, 2016)

HMCaprica said:


> I AM NOT SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS. THESE ARE ITEMS I HAVE AQUIRED ON MY OWN. WITHOUT ANYONE HACKING EM OR DUPING THEM FOR ME OR ME HACKING OR DUPING THEM EITHER. I HAVE STATED I HAVE BOUGHT AND TRADED AND EARNED THEM VY MY OWN RIGHT. JEEESH NO ONE CAN READ. AND JUST ABOUT ALL UNORDIBLES WERE DISTRIBUTED BY NINTENDO THEMSELVES EVERY TWO WEEKS LAST YEAR BY GOING TO EITHER HOME DEPOT !CDONALDS, BURGER KING OR ANY OTHER SPOT PASS LOCATION. THIS IS KNOWN EVEN  NINTENDO'S OWN WEBSITE SO DONT TELL ME I AM SELLING HACKED OR DUPED ITEMS WHEN I KNOW DARN WELL I AM NOT. YO ARE NOT PLAYG MY GAME SO DONT TELL ME HOW I AM.
> 
> I ALSO STATED VERY CLEARLY SINCE JOINING THIS SITEALMOST TWO YEARS AGO NOW TJAT I HAVE NOT DONE ANY OF THIS. I SAID WHEN I WAS ON A DIFFERENT SITE OVER THREE YEARS AGO I HAD DUPED ITEMS BUT I NEVER ONXE EVER SOLD THEM I GAZVE THEMCAWAY ONTHAT SITE NOT HERE EVER SO DONT TRY SND BLACK LIST ME.



Lmao 


Why is this turning into a full on caps lock argument jfc


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> Why is this turning into a full on caps lock argument jfc


you should probably read through the rest, she was just a little angry but it's been resolved...


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 12, 2016)

LilyACNL said:


> you should probably read through the rest, she was just a little angry but it's been resolved...



Yeah I know aha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 12, 2016)

this might take the prize for most tl;dr thread of the year

also lol @ allcaps rant. I'm sorry, but I can't take anyone seriously in the slightest once they do that


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 12, 2016)

Personally, I don't think the whole hacking/cheating part is what's wrong, it's basically taking and monopolizing the economy that's wrong imho.  Example: person A decides to spend all their free time farming, say, blue roses (legit, mind you), and then opens a thread selling them for tbt so they can buy things for their town, collectibles, art, and things for other games.  They see the average price is 10 tbt per rose (for example).  Now, since they obviously have more blue roses in stock than anyone else, they decide that in order to get the most attention and sales, they'll sell for 1 tbt per.  And if you buy enough, you get however many you want for free.  Everyone now goes and buys from person A, because, obviously, it's cheaper and who doesn't want free stuff?!  Now... person B had a shop selling blue roses for 10 tbt each and no one even looks at their thread anymore.  Everyone goes over to person A to buy roses.  The thing is, is that person B only enjoys breeding as a method of earning tbt to buy stuff for their town, they suck at art, at other things in-game to earn income, at literally everything but breeding.  Breeding is like their specialty, you know?  Person A has indirectly taken away their only income, which makes person A's progress in their town at a halt for the most part.  At the same time, person A has 100000000000 tbt and now has all of the customers, and literally no one else even bothers to sell stuff anymore because person A will find a way to sell cheaper, and pull all sales towards them.  Person A is very kind, and giving away stuff, but at the same time they're also taking away from everyone by monopolizing the economy.

This is just an example, but it's the way you sell/trade that's bad for the economy, not so much the cheating part.  Cheating just makes it faster and easier to build up a huge stock to be able to do this ^ working hard doing it just takes longer.  This is just my take on everything.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm a hacker. I try not to make a habit of it, and I certainly wouldn't sell anything that was hacked, but I don't think there is anything wrong with it, provided you aren't hurting anyone in the process. I actually think this forum would have a spur in activity if hacking discussion was promoted, because hackers make up at least 30% of the community. I remember the days of _City Folk_, when everybody and their grandmother was a hacker.

EDIT: Also, hacking takes a lot of time and effort, contrary to popular belief. In many ways it can be harder than achieving things legitimately. As technology gets more advanced, hacking it gets more and more difficult. I remember a time when typing into your chat box could give you something. Not anymore.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2016)

chill out lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 12, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I'm a hacker. I try not to make a habit of it, and I certainly wouldn't sell anything that was hacked, but I don't think there is anything wrong with it, provided you aren't hurting anyone in the process.


Yeah, in moderation, it's okay. I still don't approve of people making a mess of their towns through hacking, but another police station or some bamboo in the river never hurts.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 12, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Yeah, in moderation, it's okay. I still don't approve of people making a mess of their towns through hacking, but another police station or some bamboo in the river never hurts.



Do you approve of putting patterns of David Bowie's crotch all over one's town?


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 12, 2016)

im not against hacking. its not like its MY game theyre hacking. if someone wanted to buy a copy of ac and eat it then thats fine with me

i also dont really mind buying hacked items. imo it helps items circulate through the ac market and make unorderables that might sell for way more be much easier to acquire for everyone. anyone owning an unorderable they traded for, it could likely have a hacked source, but was re traded down so much the person you got it from didnt hack, nor know itd been hacked. i sort of see hackers as a bit of an essential to the market, whether theyre accepted in the community or not.


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 12, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> im not against hacking. its not like its MY game theyre hacking. if someone wanted to buy a copy of ac and eat it then thats fine with me
> 
> i also dont really mind buying hacked items. imo it helps items circulate through the ac market and make unorderables that might sell for way more be much easier to acquire for everyone. anyone owning an unorderable they traded for, it could likely have a hacked source, but was re traded down so much the person you got it from didnt hack, nor know itd been hacked. i sort of see hackers as a bit of an essential to the market, whether theyre accepted in the community or not.


wellll i mean i see your point but it kind of destroys value of items. You know unorderables are supposed to be pretty rare and hard to get, their value goes down each time a person hacks another. who needs to pay a lot if its as easy as hacking to get a new one?


----------



## Corrie (Sep 12, 2016)

LilyACNL said:


> wellll i mean i see your point but it kind of destroys value of items. You know unorderables are supposed to be pretty rare and hard to get, their value goes down each time a person hacks another. who needs to pay a lot if its as easy as hacking to get a new one?



That is true but it makes it easier on the buyers, rather than the sellers. tbh I am happy I am able to find and purchase multiple afternoon tea sets at a decent price. xP


----------



## vel (Sep 12, 2016)

personally i don't think anything here would have its value destroyed, i mean i've always been buying sets for 30-70 tbt, that's just a fact. here i can obtain it easier, that's the reason i'm here. i know someone always wants to be something from you, even if it were expensive. there are always people who are new that would buy it from you. anyways, if someone said clearly stated "i'm giving away bells i duped" they'd be taken down on the spot. i think it's impossible to know whether or not someone has hacked it in or obtained something from a hacker, unless they state, and also unless they have millions of one thing, but then again it can be obtained from hard work and perseverance. if someone is doing something suspicious and it is looked into, and it is indeed against the rules then it will be acted upon.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 12, 2016)

As long as the people who hack don't over price their items, I don't think they would change in value. The only thing that has changed in value is TBT. Ahah


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 12, 2016)

Awake said:


> personally i don't think anything here would have its value destroyed, i mean i've always been buying sets for 30-70 tbt, that's just a fact. here i can obtain it easier, that's the reason i'm here. i know someone always wants to be something from you, even if it were expensive. there are always people who are new that would buy it from you. anyways, if someone said clearly stated "i'm giving away bells i duped" they'd be taken down on the spot. i think it's impossible to know whether or not someone has hacked it in or obtained something from a hacker, unless they state, and also unless they have millions of one thing, but then again it can be obtained from hard work and perseverance. if someone is doing something suspicious and it is looked into, and it is indeed against the rules then it will be acted upon.


yeah but what about the value to people who ACTUALLY work for their items, i don't really care how much time hacking takes, its a lot less effort than obtaining real valuable items through hard work. Some people want to work for items, not cheat for them.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2016)

Its unpossible to know if that person has their items hacked or not.
This is harder to know if his / her town is looking like a normal town and she / he hasn't said in the forums if the game has been hacked.
There isn't a item verification to check if its hacked or not (Like in ORAS and XY servers) the items someone got you
It gets harder to know if the user knows how to hide it and don't make it obvious (Like not having ultra-overrated villagers everyday, instead having them for a month) or having the typical warning at their shop:

"_THIS ITEMS AND VILLAGERS ARE 100% LEGIT. I HAVE NOT HACKED ANY OF THEM...etc...etc_

Clearly, its obvious that's hacked and does not know how to hide stuff


Same thing applies to Pokemon on ORAS and XY, even through there's a hacking filter in Ninty servers to check if your pokemon are hacked or not, its possible to make them look legal (Its harder to do gifted pokemon or Pokemon from 4th and 5th gen. I say it for experience as you need _certain wonder tickets_ to make them look legal and / or edit other information about it)

Personally, if you hack your items on ACNL / Hack pokemon then just atleast know how to don't make it clear you hack or else bans and hate will come towards you! Think of the people who actually worked hard for their town and those TBT lmao
But if you know how to fake it and you don't care about anything except TBT...Go ahead and do whatever you want i guess


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 18, 2016)

Will clarify my previous comment, when somebody obviously had a hacked town (bamboo in the water in a town I recently visited) and they're selling a bunch of items, I do assume rightly or wrongly that the items they're selling will have also been hacked. It could be that they got them legitimately and only hacked to do landscaping (as this was something I considered once but I'm too nervous about using hacks). So on that basis it's probably wrong of me to say that their items are 'obviously' hacked. Because of course there's no real way of me knowing that without them admitting it. It's just done from assumption after visiting their town. 

I know there's several people on here who have a bunch of items they managed to get through their own work, I don't dupe or anything like that and even I ended up with loads of unorderables from buying off this site. Wouldn't like for anybody to think I'd somehow hacked them into my game, so I can understand why it's a sensitive issue for some people. 

There's just no way of anybody knowing what is hacked and what's not. Without the person actually telling you or making it too obvious (like the person in the trading plaza a while ago who was selling any villager). Don't have massive problems with people doing it as long as they keep to themselves about it. I don't really agree with hacking loads of valuable items and then selling them on here and making a fortune in tbt from them....


----------

